# Moon Light Sonata for my fish tank for $3.99



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanna share my moon light setup with you guys.

I got a dual blue cold cathode light from a local computer store, the store name is 4 letters, start with "N' and ended with "X", a C and an I in the middle. (I am not sure if I am allowed to post any store name here)

The item description is Logisys CLK12BL2 Dual Blue Cold Cathode Kit 12IN 3.0MM

I got it for $3.99 last week on sale. It's a pretty cool buy at this price. Instead of putting it into my 2.1Ghz computer, I added it to my 33G fish tank.

Here's how it looks like


































What i did was a lil mod, I had a 12V power supply and connect to it instead, then taped it to my CORALIFE 36" light.

It has some UV effects too, the light green plants has a neon effect under this cold cathode light, but not my RSS discus tho..

Moon Light mod for $3.99, not be shabby..


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

looks good, beats paying 10 times that much for store bought ones. think i might have to try that.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

how did you power it?


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

I just used a cheapo 12V power supply from some old PC speakers. I think you can get those in dollar shop or maybe main's electronics for cheap.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cool i think i will try that. the ones i have now have burnt out bulbs on one side. yours looks really good nice and bright.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

You are allowed to name stores here


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

looks great, ithink im going to have to try this haha, i have 10 or 15 of those lights from when i used to play around with computers all the time.... now i just stick to boring laptops


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always wanted to try that. The only negative about it is that the light source is not a point source like an LED so you do not get the shimmer effect, but still very cool.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

If you are planning to try it, make sure you get the polarity right!!.. cuz these lights doesn't have a diode protection in their circuit board.. how do I know? I fried one by having the polarity backward~~ 

glad that I bought two, so my cost is $7.98, but it's still 5 times cheaper than the store bought ones.


----------

